# Sigma 8-16 or Canon 10-22



## zsolex (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi!

Has somebody any experience lens above?


----------



## daBeaver (Mar 9, 2011)

I've had both. Used to own the 50D and bought the 10-22 for it. No complaints. It was a good lens

Now I have the 7D and bought the 8-16. I'm a wide-angle lover, so the extra width grabbed me. I tested it out in the camera shop taking pictures outside along with a 12-24 for my 5DII. The 8-16 was a better sample, so I bought it.

I would say it is every bit as good as my 10-22 and it is slightly better than my 17-40 on the 5DII

No CA to speak of, flare minimal if at all. You may want to check out my posting to DPReview a while back:
http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1029&message=36559792


----------



## visionphotos (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a try with both because i wanted something a bit wider than my Tokina 11-16 but they dont compare in sharpness specially in the corner.

and the problem with the Sigma is the QT you will have to test and test your lens to make sure it doesn't have any defects.

but probably the best you can do is rent the one that you are leaning more towards too and if you don't fully like it research again.

If you are in between the Canon and the Sigma ill recommend the Sigma way better than the canon on IQ.

I trust in Photozone reviews of lenses they never disappoint me as they as well review them for real life use.

http://www.photozone.de/canon-eos/379-tokina_1116_28_canon?start=2
http://www.photozone.de/canon-eos/515-sigma816f4556apsc?start=1


----------



## zsolex (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi daBeaver!

Could you put sample picture with Sigma at 8mm and Canon at 10mm about the same target?
I would buy the Sigma because it has wider angle but I dont't how big is the difference between them.
The Sigma has better IQ only negative I can't use filter on it..


----------



## zsolex (Mar 10, 2011)

thx the comparison.

Only one thing. I have read several articles about the Sigma 8-16 and some links mentioned that there are "big" differences between Sigma 8-16 due to manufacturing tolerances or quality check. 
Is it serious (or basic Sigma issues)?


----------



## 87vr6 (Mar 10, 2011)

This gallery was shot exclusively with the 10-22:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronspics12345/sets/72157625086315228/

In addition to these here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronspics12345/sets/72157626238085050/


----------



## AJ (Mar 10, 2011)

zsolex said:


> thx the comparison.
> 
> Only one thing. I have read several articles about the Sigma 8-16 and some links mentioned that there are "big" differences between Sigma 8-16 due to manufacturing tolerances or quality check.
> Is it serious (or basic Sigma issues)?



True, but be aware that Canon isn't immune to decentering and other defects. Buy local and exercise your warranty if you get a lousy lens.


----------

